# Division Shows



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 20, 2007)

Mike, Dave, or I would be happy to sell you some tix....

w/ Doro & Belladonna @ Jaxx. 6/10
w/ Testament @ Jaxx. 7/15
w/ Kamelot @ Jaxx. 8/17
Midwest Metal Mayhem @ JJ Kelly's - Lansing Illinois.... 8/25


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

is this the real testament or a band that is also named testament


----------



## Regor (May 20, 2007)

You'd be pretty retarded to name your band Testament if you weren't the real Testament.

And I'm looking into the logistics behind seeing you guys in IL. I'll be in touch


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2007)

Badass! Looks like some killer shows. I wish I could go.  I hope you take some pics.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

shit, i didnt know testament were still together, whos in it now?


----------



## settite (May 20, 2007)

Division needs to make it out to the west coast! I am in Arizona and wanna see you guys play.


----------



## eaeolian (May 20, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> shit, i didnt know testament were still together, whos in it now?



Skolnick, Billy, Peterson, Christian and Nick Barker. Basically the "classic" lineup with a real drummer.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

no shit! are they gonna be at the lasing show with you? you met them i guess?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 20, 2007)

nick barker!? as in, ex-Cradle of Filth, ex-Dimmu Borgir? i might look into going home for that show....


----------



## eaeolian (May 21, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> nick barker!? as in, ex-Cradle of Filth, ex-Dimmu Borgir? i might look into going home for that show....



Yep, that's him. If you do, drop one of us a line. You know the deal with Jaxx. 

We played with them three years ago (to the day!), and they blew the roof off of the place...


----------



## eaeolian (May 21, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> no shit! are they gonna be at the lasing show with you? you met them i guess?



They're playing locally at Jaxx, and we're opening. This'll be the third time opening for them for us, so we know we work well with them.

I've met all the various lineups (knowing Smyth from his days in the band was how I ended up at this forum, actually)


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 21, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> We played with them three years ago (to the day!), and they blew the roof off of the place...



Holy shit, it's been three years already?!?

Absolute Vengeance is opening with us.... my best friend is in that band. It'll be their first show at Jaxx... and hopefully the first of many.

Anyway, my mom also knows Brian (my friend).... so, I talked her into coming out to visit (from Ohio) and to see the show. She's never seen Division before, let alone a heavy metal concert. We're gonna get her shit faced. I can't wait.


----------

